
What is the best comment in source code that you have ever encountered? - efz1005
https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-best-comment-in-source-code-that-you-have-ever-encountered/answer/Vladimir-Ilievski?share=1
======
rglover
Without a doubt:

<!-- <![CDATA[ METAL ABS ~~real turnt up!!

    
    
          　 ／ﾌﾌ 　　　　　　 　ム｀ヽ
          　/ ノ)　　 ∧∧　　　 　　）　ヽ
          ﾞ/ ｜　　(´・ω・`）ノ⌒（ゝ_,ノ
          /　ﾉ⌒7⌒ヽー--く  ＼  　／
          丶＿ ノ ｡　　 ノ､　　｡|/
          　　 `ヽ `ー-'_人`ーﾉ
          　　　 丶 ￣  _人'彡ﾉ
          　　　　 ﾉ　 r'十ヽ/
      ]]>

\-->

[http://metalab.co/](http://metalab.co/)

~~~
bobwaycott
We are done here. Competition has ended.

------
CalChris
_You are not expected to understand this._

Unix 6th Edition context switching code

~~~
payne92
This one is the classic. And it just gets better with age.

------
angerbot
This rant [1] on the PSD format has to be my favourite:

    
    
      // At this point, I'd like to take a moment to speak to you about the Adobe PSD format.
      // PSD is not a good format. PSD is not even a bad format. Calling it such would be an
      // insult to other bad formats, such as PCX or JPEG. No, PSD is an abysmal format. Having
      // worked on this code for several weeks now, my hate for PSD has grown to a raging fire
      // that burns with the fierce passion of a million suns.
      // If there are two different ways of doing something, PSD will do both, in different
      // places. It will then make up three more ways no sane human would think of, and do those
      // too. PSD makes inconsistency an art form. Why, for instance, did it suddenly decide
      // that *these* particular chunks should be aligned to four bytes, and that this alignement
      // should *not* be included in the size? Other chunks in other places are either unaligned,
      // or aligned with the alignment included in the size. Here, though, it is not included.
      // Either one of these three behaviours would be fine. A sane format would pick one. PSD,
      // of course, uses all three, and more.
      // Trying to get data out of a PSD file is like trying to find something in the attic of
      // your eccentric old uncle who died in a freak freshwater shark attack on his 58th
      // birthday. That last detail may not be important for the purposes of the simile, but
      // at this point I am spending a lot of time imagining amusing fates for the people
      // responsible for this Rube Goldberg of a file format.
      // Earlier, I tried to get a hold of the latest specs for the PSD file format. To do this,
      // I had to apply to them for permission to apply to them to have them consider sending
      // me this sacred tome. This would have involved faxing them a copy of some document or
      // other, probably signed in blood. I can only imagine that they make this process so
      // difficult because they are intensely ashamed of having created this abomination. I
      // was naturally not gullible enough to go through with this procedure, but if I had done
      // so, I would have printed out every single page of the spec, and set them all on fire.
      // Were it within my power, I would gather every single copy of those specs, and launch
      // them on a spaceship directly into the sun.
      //
      // PSD is not my favourite file format.
    

1: [https://github.com/zepouet/Xee-
xCode-4.5/blob/master/XeePhot...](https://github.com/zepouet/Xee-
xCode-4.5/blob/master/XeePhotoshopLoader.m#L108)

------
Philomath
I once read:

"I don't know why, but it works."

------
s3cur3

        #include "some_file.h" // we want this for reasons that i would certainly explain, if not for my wretched laziness

------
exabrial
// we'll never encounter this exception

// e.printStackTrace();

Except we were. So I put in:

System.exit();

------
DoofusOfDeath
"Why the hell do we need this? She won't tell me."

